# koffice vs OpenOffice..

## kropotkin

Cual de estos dos programas de ofimática prefieren ustedes.

yo por mi parte voy por koffice, con hojas de calculo trabajo super poco, y documentos de textos con koffice va todo bien. openoffice todavía no me termina de convencer, además que es bastante más pesado y sobretodo lento al abrir.

cual es su opinión?

mi voto es para koffice.

Saludos.

----------

## sirope

Olvidaste mencionar a Lotus Symphony, basada en OpenOffice y desarrollada por IBM. 

De entre los tres, mi voto es para ninguna. M$ las supera con creces, así que tengo las 3 instaladas y me turno para esos momentos..

----------

## ekz

OpenOffice es demasiado pesado, no puedo tener un uso normal mientras navego por internet o estoy emergiendo algo..

Así que mientras pueda uso los componentes de gOffice, abiword y gnumeric, aunque falta un creador de presentaciones..

Y en mi opinión OpenOffice ya no tiene vuelta atrás, no creo que sea la suite que llegue a revolucionar este campo. Ojalá en algunos años con la adopción del ODF como estándar se vayan creando más aplicaciones en este ámbito.

SAludos

----------

## Stolz

Si solo vas a usar tus documentos y no vas a compartir o leer los de otros usuarios, y además usas KDE de forma habitual, KOffice me parece perfecta, pero como es un caso demasiado particular, me quedaría con OO, aunque no me gusta mucho. OO me parece lenta y poco intuitiva (no se si es porque estoy acostumbrado a otros sistemas más conocidos) , vamos que no me convencen ninguna de las dos.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Uso open office por que no me queda otra.

Es una tortuga, pero abre formatos compatibles con M$ y los guarda igualmente. Lamentablemente no me queda otra.

No voto ninguno ya que la pregunta es cual prefiero...

Koffice no lo entiendo, paso.

Openoffice es muy pesado, paso.

Abiword, Gnumeric, me rompen el formato de archivos M$, paso.

Lotus? no lo conocía, habrá que probar...

Salud!

----------

## achaw

Yo voto como la mayoria. NINGUNO DE LOS DOS.

Y, como el amigo Inodoro, uso OpenOffice porque no me queda otra.

Saludos

EDIT

-----

Desconozco Lotus pero por esta noticia, esta basada en OO y sus requerimientos dan mas miedo aun que el "padre"

http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/soft/ibm-lotus-symphony-beta1.html

----------

## i92guboj

Supongo que hay varias formas de verlo.

Para los que miden la calidad del paquete por su grado de compatibilidad con la suite de MS, supongo que OO es la mejor alternativa, aunque siga sin ser perfecta.

Pero no todo el mundo mide tomando como referencia dicha suite.

Dejando al margen ese criterio (porque para empezar, ni siqiuera tiene relevancia dentro del hilo), deberíamos comparar de forma objetiva las capacidades de una y las de la otra, y emitir un juicio basándonos en eso. Algo un poco más objetivo,vamos.

Mi opinión es que koffice va por mejor camino, aunque hoy por hoy, no puede compararse a openoffice en términos de estabilidad. El  diseño modular de koffice es mejor desde mi punto de  vista. El hecho de que no vaya orientado a la compatibilidad con formatos propietarios (aunque los soporte hasta cierto punto) es otro extra, porque eso deja tiempo a los desarrolladores para centrarse en cosas como ODF, y no los limita a las restricciones de un sistema propietario (tenga el nombre que tenga).

Esta es la teoría. Koffice tiene un gran potencial, y muchas prestaciones nuevas se avecinan.

Sin embargo, la realidad es un poco más negra. La única realidad es que si necesitas el trabajo hecho, tienes que usar openoffice (y no por la compatibilidad con nada, ojo). Y tienes que usarlo por cosas como que koffice aún se lleva mal con los esquemas de colores oscuros (imprescindibles para alguien con ojos claros y que se tira muchas horas todos los días delante de un monitor con el brillo al mínimo, os lo aseguro). Otro gran problema de koffice es la impresión, que es una patata, y otro más, es que tiene una tendencia desagradable a quedarse congelado o cerrarse sin guardar en el momento menos oportuno. 

Y es que koffice tiene un gran potencial, si, pero esa frase llevo repitiéndola mucho años, y ya se me hace aburrida hasta a mí.

Mientras que conceptualmente la idea me parece mucho más atractiva que un monolito en la línea de OO, la única verdad es que OO funciona, es sólido como una roca, y hace su trabajo bien. Mientras que koffice no es funcional para un entorno de producción.

Yo no necesito mucho trabajo de ofimática. Más que nada algún documento ocasional, o una pequeña hoja de cálculo. Pero cuando lo necesito, lo necesito "para ayer", como se suele decir. Y no "para mañana", o para cuando esta cosa quiera funcionar.

Postdata:

Creo que queda claro por mi post que no puedo votar ni por uno ni por otro, porque ni uno me convence, ni el que me gusta funciona como debiera. En cualquier caso, si añadir que tengo las miras puestas en koffice 2.0 y qt4. Con qt4 una de las trabas de koffice se rompe. Ahora koffice es portable al igual que qt4. Esto fulmina una de las barreras que lo separaban de openoffice.

Realmente, pienso que koffice tiene el potencial para ser la mejor suite ofimática libre del mercado. Si todo lo que koffice lo hace lo hiciera bien...

----------

